# xm 103 holly



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

come on its x-mas in july on xm so why not fire up the channel for a month we have 90 degree temps in some parts of the country and i think it would be great if they did this 



I can dream right lol


----------



## pdxsam (Jun 20, 2004)

That would actually be cool.. to fire up holly for 24 hours on the 25th.


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

Overnight low was 80 last night...My avatar is a snow covered saguaro cactus across from my house just 5 months ago...


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

pdxsam said:


> That would actually be cool.. to fire up holly for 24 hours on the 25th.


that was more of my idea

And x-mas is in 6 months Oh the Joy


----------



## Bobby94928 (May 12, 2003)

Joy to the World.....


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I would love it if XM did a Christmas in July microchannel on 120.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

Hey steve friday on xm 80s o 8 the afternoon girl played some x-mas tunes it was so fun to hear in july 


I hope this is not the last x-mas with holly on xm I pray the merger does not go trhough

I also love special x christmas music its funny


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

It would be cool to have, I'm starting to work on my Christmas display, would be nice to have some XM tunes while I'm working on it.


----------



## Bobby94928 (May 12, 2003)

You asked for it, here it is.....

http://www.xmradio.com/onxm/features/christmas_in_july.xmc


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Now that is pretty cool! :up: :up:

Thanks for the info Bobby!


----------



## pdxsam (Jun 20, 2004)

Right On!


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

nice to see they are doing something


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I'm diggin the XMas In July microchannel so far. 

Only 152 days, 22 hours and 33 more minutes until the real Christmas


----------



## iotp (Aug 13, 2007)

Steve Mehs said:


> I'm diggin the XMas In July microchannel so far.
> 
> Only 152 days, 22 hours and 33 more minutes until the real Christmas


Considering it's only 109 in Phoenix, AZ today. Not a cloud in the sky !!


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

xm signs on holly early like november 1st  

mabye if we demand it they will listen


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Music Choice's Sounds of the Season changes to Christmas Music on Nov 1. Can't wait!


----------



## cb7214 (Jan 25, 2007)

one of our local stations goes to 24/7 xmas music the day after thanksgiving


----------



## sharklover (Oct 1, 2006)

Last year Xm put up Holly November 13th I hope they will this year or even better yet move it up to November 1st.I think they extended it last year to January 1st as well.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

sharklover said:


> Last year Xm put up Holly November 13th I hope they will this year or even better yet move it up to November 1st.I think they extended it last year to January 1st as well.


cant wait


----------



## Dr_J (Apr 15, 2007)

cb7214 said:


> one of our local stations goes to 24/7 xmas music the day after thanksgiving


One of ours goes to it the week before Thanksgiving!


----------



## celticpride (Sep 6, 2006)

well it's september18th and were suppose to get SNOW here in SOUTHERN CALIFORNIA down to the 5 or6 thousnd foot elevation in our local mountains! weather service says its the coldest storm so .cal. has seen in 20 years for this early in fall. maybe it is time for xmas music!!


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

pez2002 said:


> xm signs on holly early like november 1st
> 
> mabye if we demand it they will listen


looks like they are listening

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendID=127788565


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

pez2002 said:


> looks like they are listening


very cool!! i'm glad they are starting early!! it's actually cold (well, cool) here for the first time this year... and i've been singing Christmas songs all week... lol


----------



## reddice (Feb 18, 2003)

Although I like Christmas music I think starting it right after Halloween is too soon. They should start playing it on Thanksgiving and go right to New Years.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Excellent move by XM! Bring on the Christmas music!


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

music choice kicks off x-mas music as well on november 1st


----------



## layla17 (Oct 29, 2007)

I can't wait for Christmas. I'm so excited for the music!!!


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

As much as I love Christmas music, I'm a traditionalist. I can't get into the feel of it until Thanksgiving, even though I start putting up my Christmas stuff in mid-November.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

how can you put up Christmas stuff in mid-november and not get into the feel of it then???

you don't listen to Christmas music while you decorate??


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

I usually do, but it depends. Mid-November for me is kinda pushing it. I suppose I do get "more" into it roughly the weekend before Thanksgiving.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

When is XM Holly going to be turned on?? I just checked and I'm getting an off air message.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

It's on the air now, just tuned to it on my Sony Home Theater Receiver.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Thanks for some reason my XM2Go is still telling me off air when I try to switch to 103.

I had to switch to another channel first for some reason before it would let me tune to 103 but I have it now. Thanks!


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Sounds like the channel list hasn't got updated yet. Try powering the receiver off then on again, then directly tune to 103. If that doesn't work do a refresh.

Refresh.xmradio.com


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Steve Mehs said:


> Sounds like the channel list hasn't got updated yet. Try powering the receiver off then on again, then directly tune to 103. If that doesn't work do a refresh.
> 
> Refresh.xmradio.com


What I did was I switched to Boneyard then back to Holly and it worked.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

tuning to 103 was the first thing i did when i got into my car this morning...


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Didn't XM use to broadcast two or three Christmas channels--Holly and one or two other? I thought they used to beam Holly, which is kind of a mix of Christmas music, along with one that had contemporary, somewhat rock style Christmas music and Christmas classics.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Every year XMs Christmas music has expanded. It began with Holiday Traditions taking over the old Sunny and Special X turning into Special XMas, then Holly came a board a few years ago, then the old Nashville and XM Pops took on a Christmas persona. 

Holly started today, the rest start on November 19th.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Ah, OK. So the others are two weeks away. No biggie.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Here's the full line up this year, exactly the same as it was last year

103 - Holly (Also on 29, Replaces U-Pop on 11/19)
104 - Holiday Traditions (Also on 80, Replaces The Move on 11/19)
105 - Music City Holiday (Also on 17, Replaces US Country on 11/19)
106 - Classical Christmas (Also on 113, Replaces XM Pops on 11/19)
107 - Special XMas (Also on 90, Replaces Fuego on 11/19)
108 - Radio Hanukkah (12/4-12/12)

http://www.xmradio.com/onxm/channelpage.xmc?ch=103-108


----------



## wi6397 (Aug 31, 2007)

Will D* carry Holly?


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

I had read that D* added it to the list but I can't find it.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Probably on the 19th when it takes over U-Pop.


----------

